# تصميم الغلاف الخارجي لتحقيق الراحة الحرارية وتقليل استهلاك الطاقة في المباني السكنية



## al-saadi (23 يوليو 2006)

لقد انتهيت حديثا من رسالة ماجستير مقدمة الى قسم الهندسة المعمارية , جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن تحت إشراف الدكتور إسماعيل بديوي المشرف الفني بالجامعه وحيث انها باللغة الإنجيليزية فإني أطرح بين ايديكم ملخص الرسالة على أمل ان أطرح النتائج بشكل تفصيلي في وقت لاحق:


تتميز المباني السكنية بمواصفات تصميمية وتشغيلية تجعلها تتأثر بتغيُر البيئة المناخية المحيطة. وفي المملكة العربية السعودية ونتيجة لوجود مناخ قاسي (حار- جاف في المناطق الداخلية وحار- رطب في المناطق الساحلية) فإن المباني السكنية لوحدها تستهلك أكثر من نصف الطاقة الكهربائية المستهلكة. ونظراً لوجود قصور تصميمي في الخصائص الحرارية للغلاف الخارجي للمباني وتسرب الهواء من وإلى الأجواء الداخلية فإن معظم الطاقة الكهربائية تستهلكها أنظمة تكييف الهواء لعلاج هذا القصور. لذلك فإن اختيار وتصميم الغلاف الخارجي من حيث خصائصه الحرارية والسيطرة على تسرب الهواء يساهم بفاعلية في تقليل استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية دون التأثير السلبي على الراحة الحرارية لمستخدمي المباني. 

وفي هذه الدراسة كان الهدف تقييم الخصائص الحرارية للغلاف الخارجي للمباني وبالتالي الوصول إلى تلك التي تُحسن الحالة الحرارية الداخلية ورفع كفاءة استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية في المباني. ولتحقيق هذا الهدف تم عمل مسح استبياني للوقوف على أهم الممارسات في تصميم الغلاف الخارجي للمباني في المنطقة الشرقية (الدمام والخبر والظهران) والرياض , وبالتالي عمل نموذج مبنى سكني لدراسته دراسة تحليلية دقيقه. حيث تم اختيار ثمانية تصاميم للغلاف الخارجي تغطي الخصائص الحرارية المحتملة وبالتالي دراسة شريحة واسعة ومختلفة من التصاميم.

وقد تم في هذه الدراسة استخدام برنامج محاكاة لحساب الطاقة الكهربائية في المباني: Visual DOE لدراسة الكفاءة الحرارية لأنظمة الغلاف المختارة وتأثير الهواء الخارجي عند دخوله المباني السكنية في حالة عدم وجود أنظمة التكييف. وقد شملت الدراسة تحليل دقيق لتأثير الهواء الخارجي على البيئة الداخلية بوجود الأنظمة المختارة و نسب متفاوتة من مساحة الزجاج الخارجي في منطقة الظهران. وقد وُجد أن استخدام الهواء الخارجي البارد يرفع درجة الراحة الحرارية لمستخدمي المباني في أوقات معينة من السنة. كما تم دراسة كفاءة استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية للنموذج السكني عند استخدام أنظمة التكييف طوال السنة تحت تأثير مناخ الرياض والظهران وقد اشتملت على دراسة دقيقة لتأثير التصاميم المختلفة لأنظمة الجدران والأسقف وأنواع ونسب مختلفة من الزجاج وجهات مختلفة للمبنى تحت تأثير نسب متفاوتة من الهواء الخارجي. وبناءاً على هذه الدراسة تم اختيار انسب تصميم والذي ساهم في تقليل استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية بنسبة تصل إلى 20% مقارنةً بالتصميم المقترح في الكود العالمي لترشيد الطاقة في المباني. كما تم تقليل استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية في منطقة الظهران باستخدام التهوية الطبيعية وأنظمة التكييف الميكانيكية. وفي النهاية تم الوصول إلى استراتيجيات مقترحة لنظام الأغلفة الخارجية في المباني السكنية تحت الظروف المناخية الحارة للمملكة العربية السعودية.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع المفيد

وأتمنى أن تدعمه بصور

ليصل بشكل أفضل

تحياتي


----------



## احمد قوجاق (8 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور


----------



## عصام نورالدين (18 يناير 2008)

الحقيقة أن إنتاج هذه التصاميم هي مهمة المعماريين ...أولاً 
إذ يقع على عاتقهم البحث عن المنتجات التي تستعمل في الإكساء وفي البناء لكي يكون استهلاك الطاقة في المبنى الذي يصممونه أقل ما يمكن .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يناير 2008)

الأخ السعدي .

تحية طيبة .

 حيث تم اختيار ثمانية تصاميم للغلاف الخارجي تغطي الخصائص الحرارية المحتملة وبالتالي دراسة شريحة واسعة ومختلفة من التصاميم.

ممكن توضيح هذه الفقرة بشكل افضل .

تقبل تحياتي .

البغدادي .


----------



## nehal met3eb (16 أكتوبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx gdn


----------



## al-saadi (16 أكتوبر 2010)

I haven't seen this thread for long time but here is the link of the Thesis:

https://eprints.kfupm.edu.sa/10498/1/10498.pdf


----------



## الحياة2 (14 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

هلي يمكن عرض رسالتكم للاستفادة القصوي من المعلوات التي تحتويها و لكي تعمص الفائدة علي الجميع حيث ان ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة مطلب قومي و عربي خصوصا ان حرب الطاقة هي الحرب المشتعلة الخامدة بين الدول العربية و الدول الأجنبية 

و ايضا اثبتت الدراسا ان 59 بالمية من استهلاك الطاقة الكهربية تستهلك في المباني و ان الحكومات ترفع دعمم الطاقةعن الصناعات و هذا يعني ارتفاع سعر المنتجات 

و بالتالي فان المساعدة قي ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة في المباني وفر جزء كبير من الطاقة المهدرة سواءا بترشيدها او باستخدام وسائل بديلة من الطاقة المتجددة

نرجة التعاون برفع رسالتكم لتعم الفائدة


----------

